# Predict the Record For February



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Predict it with winner getting best record and in case of a tie, high score wins (aslong as you don't go over).
My pick: 12-0 High of 122.

FEBRUARY
Wed, Feb 2 vs Milwaukee *W*
Fri, Feb 4 vs Oklahoma City *L*
Mon, Feb 7 @ Golden State *W*
Thu, Feb 10 vs Golden State *W*
Fri, Feb 11 @ Utah *W*
Sun, Feb 13 vs Sacramento *L*
Tue, Feb 15 vs Utah *W*
Thu, Feb 17 vs Dallas *L*
Wed, Feb 23 vs Atlanta *W*
Fri, Feb 25 @ Toronto *W*
Sun, Feb 27 @ Indiana *W*
Mon, Feb 28 @ New Jersey *W*

*Current Record for the Month: 9-3, High of 112*


----------



## Madstrike (Jan 12, 2011)

7-5, high of 128


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

7-5, high score 127.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Oh woops. Just saw this.


7-5 117pts


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

0-12. 130 pts.

Yay! Such a great season >_>


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

8-4. 122 points.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

can we get a sticky on this thread?


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

nffl said:


> 8-4. 122 points.


Congrats to NFFL for picking the winning record!

There won't be March game just because I forgot to make one.


----------

